# Please identify who did this incredible string mockup



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

So I was going through my hard drive and found a stunning string mockup. If memory serves, I took it to do some Re-EQ for more realism. Here is the result:



Is this Rob Soggetti? It's amazingly realistic and I would love to add it to the Fantastic MIDI mockups playlist. Let me know if you have any ideas, thanks.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Fred, yeah that's one of my strings little pieces I did a while ago... please feel free to put it wherever you feel like.


----------



## Fer (Jun 11, 2017)

Fantastic composition Rob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks Rob. I'll add it to Fantastic MIDI Mockups.

Tell me, what libraries did you employ here? The phrasing is very natural and multidimensional in the audio signature. Let me know!


----------



## artomatic (Jun 11, 2017)

That's lusciously lush! Love it, @Rob !


----------



## Gerald (Jun 17, 2017)

Abolutely Superb!!


----------



## tack (Jun 17, 2017)

Phenomenal vintage sound and wonderful composition, @Rob. Also curious to know the libraries you used.


----------



## soundshigh (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm also joining the choir and politely asking for a reveal on the used strings and other libraries. Thanks!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 18, 2017)

That's truly amazing. Is there anyone that can teach how to get that good? I know, there are no shortcuts (and I'm not looking for any) but that is insanely good.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 18, 2017)

Super cool!!!

This might sound weird, but for some reason those huge, wonderful strings make me think a bit of...Bernard Hermann! 

It could be because I'm binging on the maestro. In any event, just can't get over those strings.


----------

